# Rare Earths



## bowman (7 September 2009)

It seems to be all go in the rare earths space since the recent publicity of China's global near-monopoly of these minerals.

I can't say I've given this area much focus in the past apart from LYC and ARU.

A quick internet search uncovered this site for anyone interested.

http://www.australianrareearths.com/

And here's today's watchlist snapshot of the stocks listed on that website (the lower watchlist being companies with a JORC resource, according to that site).


----------



## tech/a (7 September 2009)

Thanks Bowman.

Placed them in a watchlist of my own now.
ALK
ARU
GGG (Which I have)
GXY
LYC
NAU

Are the most appealing technically (To me) with GGG GXY already well underway.


----------



## bowman (7 September 2009)

Cheers tech

I got a few NAV today - interesting three days of volume.

I also like the look of ALK as one that hasn't got away yet.

NRU is obviously thinly traded but I'll be watching anyway to see if we can get some more buying interest like today.


----------



## enigmatic (8 September 2009)

Have always been quietly confident about ARU, has been running hard as of late. with an undiscounted Revenue of about $9billion over 20years, assuming REO prices don't increase.

Which with the increase in demand is unlikely, ARU once in production will be seriously undervalued. 

I have little knowledge about the remaining REO plans however i have been keen on ALK and GGG.

Please note ARU up another 24% today


----------



## bowman (8 September 2009)

Another couple to add to the list are GSE and CYU, with a JV announcement on the 26th August, targeting copper, gold, uranium and rare earths.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090826/pdf/31kb5nsynxgscm.pdf


----------



## bowman (9 September 2009)

AEE having the obligatory run today.  (I'm holding a small parcel).

We can delete NRU from the list and chuck it back into a Uranium watchlist.

To quote one line from a reply email from the Company secretary of NRU:

"Fair to say, at this point in time we do not hold any Rare Earths prospects of any significance."


----------



## skc (9 September 2009)

I wish there are exchange traded funds which are tailored for specific market sub-segments with focus on smaller companies. e.g.

Iron ores ex-BHP/RIO/FMG
Uranium ex-ERA/PDN
CMG 
Rare Earth
Copper
Coal
REITs ex-WDC/SGP/LLC/MGR
Telecom ex-TLS/SGT

It will allow lazy people like myself to pick a market segment rather than winners within them. 

I will pay a 2% management fee to gain some diversification, avoid single name risks, and for smaller investors, reduced brokerage.

A business idea perhaps?


----------



## bowman (9 September 2009)

There goes CMY, (I have a few of those as well) so there's not much left from that original watchlist that hasn't had a trot.

CVI and JRV  I wouldn't touch with a ten foot pole and I haven't looked at ATR yet.

HAZ released an investor presentation on it's tungsten project today and there's not a boo about rare earths so I imagine this is not their priority atm.


----------



## gjnj1962 (9 September 2009)

why would you go past lyc when their finishing plant malaysia will be supplying existing orders in excess us$400 mil in around 18 mnths time.


----------



## bowman (9 September 2009)

Call me stupid, but I find 20% - 50% gains in one day quite satisfying, wherever and as often as I can get them.

Never get tired of it.


----------



## bowman (12 September 2009)

Here's a Jim Jubak article on rare earths, with a mention of Lynas and Arafura.

http://articles.moneycentral.msn.co...msnnl_6009.13.2.17&REFCD=emmsnnl_6009.13.2.17


----------



## awg (12 September 2009)

ORE is a lithium alternative to GXY.. I hold GXY

both moving up well


----------



## roland (15 September 2009)

Fox business, courtesy of Yahoo Finance have a short news video item regarding impending rare earth's and possible shortages.

Here is the link:

http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/player/popup/?rn=289004&cl=15553854&src=finance&ch=1316259


----------



## geea (25 October 2009)

RDR is also a lithium play and has been moving a little of late.

I hold.


Geea.


----------



## Agentm (30 August 2010)

china has cut its rare earth exports by 72%

as reported in bloomberg

how good or bad is this news for rare earth companies?


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (30 August 2010)

Well the exports have been restricted with the aim to 'help protect the environment' according to the article - which I don't believe for a second.

Considering that China has a monopoly of >90% of rare earth minerals used in the manufacture of technology such as mobile phones, if they cut down their supply that means supply may not reach demand and gives rise for these companies to increase the price of these rare earths under the guise of 'protecting the environment'. 

China looks good for 'protecting the environment' and companies sell less of the material for a much bigger margin. Short term i think rare earth companies may suffer due to the decrease in sales (and investors will probably sell down these stocks in a knee-jerk reaction) but I anticipate high prices to follow and greater profitability for these companies in the long term. 

If technology manufacturers stopped using these metals well then i'd be jumping ship.


----------



## nioka (30 August 2010)

Agentm said:


> how good or bad is this news for rare earth companies?




Rare earths, the new oil. Good to see your interest, may we see the same depth of research into the "new oil" as you gave to the other oil. I've been into LYC for years and now into NTU. Odd that I bought into NTU a few weeks before LYC bought in as well. I'm looking at trading between the two as soon as I can establish comparative values. 

China is playing ducks and drakes here. Maybe it will help, maybe it will confuse the issue but either way I am looking forward to this being good for me. Hopefully as good as the AUT,ADI and EKA episode. It is the EKA profit that is now in LYC and NTU.


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (30 August 2010)

nioka said:


> China is playing ducks and drakes here. Maybe it will help, maybe it will confuse the issue but either way I am looking forward to this being good for me. Hopefully as good as the AUT,ADI and EKA episode. It is the EKA profit that is now in LYC and NTU.




Yep  I'm also sitting in both, been holding LYC and NTU these past couple of weeks, accumulating on the LYC dips. NTU is gathering some good support in the last few weeks


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (6 October 2010)

Is anybody here keeping an eye on ORM? They've had a run up from 5c to 27c which under normal circumstance I'd stay away from. However, with a market cap of about *$20m fully diluted*, ORM could be one of the only basement REE plays left with decent prospects for some short term upside.


Their cash position and options in the money means that they have enough to cover costs for another 2-3 quarters, so no danger of a capital raising until after the drill results are out.

The Top 20 own about 80% of the stock, and there have been several substantial shareholder notices recently from 2 Chinese mining and investment groups. 

2 directors have also been buying recently at near today's price (25 to 26.5c)

They have 3 REE projects which have reported some high grades of HREEs and are continually adding to their REE portfolio. They also have a gold JV with Newmont.
Todays they just received drilling permits and begin drilling next week.

From today's announcement:



> Target areas are previously identified radiometric anomalies where recent rock chip sample assays have indicated high concentrations of HREEs and gold anomalism.
> 
> The Orion board and management are keen to expand in the gold and REE sector and will continue to actively pursue, acquire and develop attractive gold and REE projects. The strong gold price and ongoing shortages and trade restrictions of REEs have validated this strategy, and we are working to identify and develop additional projects. Orion is particularly interested in economic sources of neodymium, praseodymium, dysprosium and terbium as these are key elements for the green economy; forecasted to
> be in shortage; and are used extensively in wind turbines, hybrid electric vehicles and high strength magnets.
> ...




Note - traders have been all over this so it's not one for the faint hearted who can't handle the intraday swings.


----------



## ParleVouFrancois (6 October 2010)

A somewhat backdoor play to ORM would be to buy MLM, IIRC they have a significant holding in ORM, as well as diversified holdings in other companies. MLM is also trading significantly below NTA, and has very large scandium holdings. I would buy in but lack of capital currently means I can only chase the companies I think have the shortest turn around time for a decent return, MLM seems to me to be a good long term play in minerals.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (6 October 2010)

ParleVouFrancois said:


> A somewhat backdoor play to ORM would be to buy MLM, IIRC they have a significant holding in ORM, as well as diversified holdings in other companies. MLM is also trading significantly below NTA, and has very large scandium holdings. I would buy in but lack of capital currently means I can only chase the companies I think have the shortest turn around time for a decent return, MLM seems to me to be a good long term play in minerals.




Hi PVF, thanks but to be honest, I can't think of anything worse than investing in a spec company which has diversified interests in other spec companies. 

ORM is heavily focused on REEs. Yes MLM holds 30% and has the same directors, but that doesn't mean that it's share price will move (as has been the case). As REE is the hot sector, why diversify through a company like MLM? And if anybody does wish to diversify, why not just invest less in ORM and spend the rest on whichever ASX companies you choose?

One of the reasons why I am attracted to ORM is that MLM own 30% ie less free float about (Top 20=80%). This means that on good results from the upcoming drills, ORM should fly at MLM's expense.


----------



## ParleVouFrancois (6 October 2010)

Wait what, MLM have shares in ORM, and if it "flies" it'll be at the expense of MLM? Forgive me if I'm a bit confused at that but could you explain a bit more in depth.

I like the idea of MLM, a company with holdings in several exploration companies with a total NTA of many times it's MC, surely this can't be a bad thing (perhaps my investment philosophy is flawed??). A more extreme example of this would be HRS for example, two weeks ago it was trading at around 20 cents or about 20 million, and it already owned 20 million worth in Tiaro coal and additional shares in Australian Bauxite. WBA is another example of this, currently has net assets on it's balance sheet (approx 20 million), and on top of that it owns 20% of Tassal Group, worth 40 million. Surely investing in a company which owns more than it's MC in shares can only be a positive? I'm willing to hear any reasons but it just seems so counter intuitive, if anything the shares act as a backstop to the company going broke or having a forced capital raising?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 September 2020)

we had the USA looking for breaking the China dependence. <from Nov 2019>:


> PM Scott Morrison and US President Donald Trump agreed to develop a US-Australia action plan for so-called critical minerals, such as rare earths , when they met in September. And ... federal Resources Minister Matt Canavan is arriving in the US ahead of a series of meetings on rare earths with senior US government figures.





> But for all the talk, unlocking the next wave of Australian projects still looks a long way off. China's control of the market has kept international prices low, and the next generation of potential projects has not been able to secure the level of support needed to develop the projects that would challenge China's dominance. Many in the industry have had enough of the tweets and strategic papers. Instead, they want to see real action from those concerned governments that say they are serious about tackling dependency on Chinese rare earths products.



https://www.theaustralian.com.au/inquirer/r...bbab3acecd38b7f


and now the EU:







> The European Union has issued a plan to cut its dependence on Chinese supplies of rare earths, lithium batteries and solar cell components, as it tries to build a green energy economy that is not largely made in Beijing. Brussels will bring industry, governments and NGOs into a "European Raw Materials Alliance", which will refashion the continent's supply chains for up to 30 critical products, including those used to make wind turbines, fuel cells, solar panels, magnets, drones and batteries for electric vehicles. Lithium appears on the *EU critical list *for the first time, in a fillip for the clutch of Australian listed companies looking to mine and process it within Europe.





> "_We cannot afford to rely entirely on third countries; for some rare earths, even just one country," _said the EU Internal Market Commissioner Thierry Breton, as he launched the Action Plan on Critical Raw Materials on Thursday_. "By diversifying the supply from third countries and developing the EU's own capacity for extraction, processing, recycling, refining and separation of rare earths, we can become more resilient and sustainable."_





> Brussels will look to _build sustainable and responsible strategic partnerships with resource rich countries_, the Action Plan said, name checking Australia as one of its priorities. The strategy isn't overtly aimed at China ... there are also dependencies on Turkey, the Democratic Republic of the Congo, and South Africa, but the European Commission analysis shows that in most cases the Asian behemoth is the critical risk factor. The Action Plan's risk assessment notes _*major concerns *_about China's_* quasi monopolistic role*_ in rare earths used to produce magnets for wind turbines, and its dominance of lithium battery production.




https://www.afr.com/world/europe/europe-bri...20200714-p55bqf


----------



## jbocker (4 September 2020)

Aha so that is why GGG is bucking the trend today.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 September 2020)

GGG  ...  Company's primary focus is the development of the Kvanefjeld *rare earth *project in south west Greenland.
IXR ....  focusing on its flagship Makuutu *Rare Earths *Project in Uganda .
NTU ...  core focus on the construction and operation of a pilot scale project aimed at assessing the technical and economic feasibility of a fullscale commercial operation at its Browns Range heavy *rare earth *carbonate project (3 year pilot).
PM8 ... With Presidential approval, Angolan Sovereign Wealth Fund backing and a Heads of Agreement with a major Chinese SOE, Pensana is bringing online the first major *Rare Earth* mine in over a decade at Lonjongo, Angola
VML ...  explorer and developer with highly prospective mineral projects, focusing the on world-class *rare earth* Nechalacho project in Canada.
HAS ....  mineral exploration company operates in development of *rare earth-*enabled products and technologies. HAS is currently focused on Yangibana and Brockman rare earth project.
ASM ....  progressing the Dubbo Project to become a key global supplier of specialty metals and *rare earths*.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 September 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> GGG  ...  Company's primary focus is the development of the Kvanefjeld *rare earth *project in south west Greenland.
> IXR ....  focusing on its flagship Makuutu *Rare Earths *Project in Uganda .
> NTU ...  core focus on the construction and operation of a pilot scale project aimed at assessing the technical and economic feasibility of a fullscale commercial operation at its Browns Range heavy *rare earth *carbonate project (3 year pilot).
> PM8 ... With Presidential approval, Angolan Sovereign Wealth Fund backing and a Heads of Agreement with a major Chinese SOE, Pensana is bringing online the first major *Rare Earth* mine in over a decade at Lonjongo, Angola
> ...



Arafura Resources NL (ARU) is a mineral exploration company focusing on rare earths. It's flagship project is the Nolans *Rare Earths *Project, located in the Northern Territory. (and has been for ... let's see?)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 October 2020)

GGG  ...  Company's primary focus is the development of the Kvanefjeld *rare earth *project in south west Greenland.
IXR .... focusing on its flagship Makuutu *Rare Earths *Project in Uganda .
NTU ... core focus on the construction and operation of a pilot scale project aimed at assessing the technical and economic feasibility of a fullscale commercial operation at its Browns Range heavy *rare earth *carbonate project (3 year pilot).
PM8 ... With Presidential approval, Angolan Sovereign Wealth Fund backing and a Heads of Agreement with a major Chinese SOE, Pensana is bringing online the first major *Rare Earth* mine in over a decade at Lonjongo, Angola
VML ... explorer and developer with highly prospective mineral projects, focusing the on world-class *rare earth* Nechalacho project in Canada.
HAS .... mineral exploration company operates in development of *rare earth-*enabled products and technologies. HAS is currently focused on Yangibana and Brockman rare earth project.
ASM .... progressing the Dubbo Project to become a key global supplier of specialty metals and *rare earths* 
ARU .... Arafura Resources NL is a mineral exploration company focusing on rare earths. It's flagship project is the Nolans *Rare Earths *Project, located in the Northern Territory. (and has been for ... let's see?)

And, a recent popper
ARR .... American Rare Earths Ltd had  change in name from Broken Hill Prospecting to reflect new focus on its La Paz* Rare Earth *tenements in Arizona and its Laramie asset in Wyoming.
PEK .... Peak Resources Ltd  now has 100% ownership interest in the Ngualla *Rare Earth *Project in Tanzania. Low cost NdPr project with BFS, needs Tanzanian Govt clearance box ticked.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 October 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> GGG  ...  Company's primary focus is the development of the Kvanefjeld *rare earth *project in south west Greenland.
> IXR .... focusing on its flagship Makuutu *Rare Earths *Project in Uganda .
> NTU ... core focus on the construction and operation of a pilot scale project aimed at assessing the technical and economic feasibility of a fullscale commercial operation at its Browns Range heavy *rare earth *carbonate project (3 year pilot).
> PM8 ... With Presidential approval, Angolan Sovereign Wealth Fund backing and a Heads of Agreement with a major Chinese SOE, Pensana is bringing online the first major *Rare Earth* mine in over a decade at Lonjongo, Angola
> ...



I’ve been following GGG

gg


----------



## jbocker (4 October 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I’ve been following GGG
> 
> gg



GG follows GGG 
Me too, got a little bag of them.
They have been getting a lot closer, I would think, to grant of a 'mining lease' in  recent times, after many  years. Probably still some way to go. Its a biggie. Mine life currently estimated at 37 years. A Big resource not in China. I would not be surprised that a race will be on at some point when a grant to develop is made.
Currently the EIA has been accepted  and soon be out for public comment. More in the GGG thread.


----------



## Beaches (28 October 2020)

China using its rare earth monopoly again cutting off Chinese supply to US companies providing arms to Taiwan









						China sends warning it can cripple US defence system by turning off rare earths tap
					

China is reported to be cutting off rare earth supplies to the United States defence manufacturer Lockheed Martin and other American companies in retaliation for the companies supplying Taiwan with military hardware.




					smallcaps.com.au


----------



## barney (15 February 2021)

jbocker said:


> GG follows GGG
> Me too, got a little bag of them.
> They have been getting a lot closer, I would think, to grant of a 'mining lease' in  recent times, after many  years. Probably still some way to go. Its a biggie. Mine life currently estimated at 37 years. A Big resource not in China. I would not be surprised that a race will be on at some point when a grant to develop is made.
> Currently the EIA has been accepted  and soon be out for public comment. More in the GGG thread.



Unfortunately for GGG the delays have seen Punters let it drop substantially since late January.  Most other R/E Stocks are still ticking higher.  

*Government of Greenland, in consultation with the Company, has elected to extend the period for the public consultation hearings for the Kvanefjeld Rare Earth Project until June 1. This will result in a 23‐week consultation period instead of the originally determined 12 weeks.*


My small watchlist for reference:



Both NTU and IXR in Trading Halt but both look like opening higher on reinstatement.   NTU tomorrow. IXR on Wednesday.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 March 2021)

AN article from UK on global RE opportunities.... About half a dozen AU players get mentioned. Includes several privately held concerns

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-rareeart...x-idUSKBN2AU0FX


----------



## jbocker (8 March 2021)

China holds the most resources in this commodity, and I can understand that other nations want to have supplies available from elsewhere.
So say some do get developed elsewhere, then couldn't China flood the market and possibly make the operations from other countries unprofitable.
Can we trust the buyers to not run to the cheapest supplier.


----------



## barney (23 April 2021)

jbocker said:


> China holds the most resources in this commodity, and I can understand that other nations want to have supplies available from elsewhere.
> So say some do get developed elsewhere, then couldn't China flood the market and possibly make the operations from other countries unprofitable.
> Can we trust the buyers to not run to the cheapest supplier.




Interesting that your suggestion from last month has been in conversation around the "traps" over the last few days @jbocker 

I think that suggestion was one of the reasons why Rare Earth Stocks were pushed around this week.

I'm not sure whether China would try and flood the market though. They seem to prefer to throw their weight around with threats of stifling supply instead

Personally I think  once a few RE separation plants are  up and running outside of China, the better off the whole industry will be

Lynas is working with the US to build a new plant and the Canada Gov is doing similar down the road from VML's mining operations

Lynas is the big player for the West. Without them, China could take total control.  Apparently the Chinese tried to maneuver a large stake in Lynas, but it was blocked by our Gov I believe.  Thank goodness somebody was on the ball

I am still hoping VML will be the new kid on the block in a few years with the help of Norwegian ReeTEC who have a revolutionary way of separating Rare Earths with less pollution and less waste.

Anyway, babbling aside, Lynas had a reprieve from this week's selling today up +3%  Some others also stopped bleeding including VML which I hold.  They were all getting a bit ahead of themselves so the retrace might prove healthy in the medium term.

My small watch list of RE Stocks today. Nice to see a little green


----------



## jbocker (24 April 2021)

barney said:


> I'm not sure whether China would try and flood the market though. They seem to prefer to throw their weight around with threats of stifling supply instead



Yes that is more their style. Control. Buy up, take over the company.


----------



## greggles (10 August 2021)

bowman said:


> It seems to be all go in the rare earths space since the recent publicity of China's global near-monopoly of these minerals.




Eleven years later and this statement is still on the money. Rare Earth explorers and miners in Australia (and no doubt in other friendly jurisdictions) are experiencing a bull run as companies look for suppliers outside China.









						Fears of China 'monopoly' spark rush for supplies of critical minerals from Australia
					

A race between the world's superpowers puts Australia firmly in focus as an alternative to China for minerals crucial to the development of essential technologies.




					www.abc.net.au
				




I think we're going to see bullishness in this sector for some time as demand increases and as technology companies try to secure suppliers in Western nations.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 August 2021)

greggles said:


> Eleven years later and this statement is still on the money. Rare Earth explorers and miners in Australia (and no doubt in other friendly jurisdictions) are experiencing a bull run as companies look for suppliers outside China.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I might have a bit of harmless punting in this sector after 3pm. 

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 August 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I might have a bit of harmless punting in this sector after 3pm.



And which one(s)? Sadly I remember a few on my watchlist and one that cost me money (HAS) from 11 years ago, as @greggles reminds us.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 August 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> And which one(s)? Sadly I remember a few on my watchlist and one that cost me money (HAS) from 11 years ago, as @greggles reminds us.
> 
> View attachment 128856



The usual suspects AR3 ARR NTU REE VML.

gg

Which reminds me what is GGG up to?

gg


----------



## barney (11 August 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Which reminds me what is GGG up to?
> 
> gg




The SP has slowly crept off the lows since last April.  Next round of "talks" to convince the Gov. to change their minds in late August according to the news.  The eventual outcome of the meetings could cause a share price cascade in either direction depending on the results. I'd say plenty more water under the bridge till anything final but that's just a guess.

_The next public meetings are planned to be held in weeks 34 and 35 (late August), and will be held in Igaliku, Nanortalik, Narsaq, Narsarsuaq, Qaqortoq and Qassiarsuk in southern Greenland. These meetings will have political representation._


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 August 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> The usual suspects AR3 ARR NTU REE VML.



 Round up the usual suspects.....  

_.... I see AR3 is getting close to $1.00, and no doubt @barney would like VML to be 10c.   perhaps ARR may get to 20c, too._


----------



## barney (12 August 2021)

Indeed @Dona Ferentes   ...

If you don't mind sorting that out for me that would be much appreciated, lol.


----------



## frugal.rock (12 August 2021)

RMX might join the suspects list soon...
Another @barney special that I'm clinging onto with clenched buttocks. 😅


----------



## barney (12 August 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> RMX might join the suspects list soon...
> Another @barney special that I'm clinging onto with clenched buttocks. 😅




Yeah, not one of my better picks sorry Rock!  I took my medicine and moved on from RMX.

Hopefully it behaves a bit better before the end of the year for you


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 August 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Round up the usual suspects.....
> 
> _.... I see AR3 is getting close to $1.00, and no doubt @barney would like VML to be 10c.   perhaps ARR may get to 20c, too._



another that is being rounded up .... ASM approaching $10. ........ up 11% this morning


----------



## barney (13 August 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> another that is being rounded up .... ASM approaching $10. ........ up 11% this morning




Its a good looking business indeed DF.

$ 1.2 Billion M/Cap 

$93M in cash after recent placement at $4.80  (Punters who participated would be happy at the moment)


I think that VML has a chance of emulating that M/cap at some time in the future which would give them a SP of +25 cents   

As long as they don't branch out into ergonomic chairs and jousting sticks, lol. 

Dreamin'


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 August 2021)

barney said:


> As long as they don't branch out into ergonomic chairs and jousting sticks, lol.
> 
> Dreamin'



Regrets, I've had a few: Having watched ASM when it was spun out (was sub a buck for a few occasions in the early days before the SP went whooshka) and having watched VML for too long (I think when it was sub 3c, I said_ "I don't chase"_) the RE sector has long been a bleedin' obvious place to get into, if the decarb narrative is to be believed. <Actually , you don't even have to believe it as long as sufficient others do!!> So I liked the look of AR3 as it
- was low MC
- shallow, easy to explore, develop
- heavy RE focus with likely low radioactive element constituents
- ANSTO links
Negatives include more capital needed down the track, and also it's farmland, so there'll be pushback

And I see IXR is another up 10% today. Similar ionic clay story, probably a better deposit but in Uganda. Whereas, the latter day _arrival _ FNT with leases around the AR3 edges is much more a pig in a poke.


----------



## spratty84 (13 August 2021)

barney said:


> Its a good looking business indeed DF.
> 
> $ 1.2 Billion M/Cap
> 
> ...



If vml management keep delivering like they are currently, there is going to be a very bright future ahead and 25c + might not be out of the question in the years ahead.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 August 2021)

Alerted to Marray Basin’s rare earths potential by a PhD student’s research project in 2016, Australian Rare Earths (AR3) has quickly established a sizeable maiden resource from drilling at the Red Tail and Yellow Tail deposits at Koppamurra.

The mineral resource estimate – 39.9Mt at an average grade of 725ppm total rare earth oxides – comes from shallow clay zones that sit on top of a limestone base, making for a similar geological setting to ionic-clay hosted zones that sit on top of a granite base in southern China.

Although low-grade compared with Lynas’ (ASX:LYC) hard-rock Mount Weld rare earths wonder in WA, the ionic clay deposits (so-called because the rare earths are easily liberated from the clay using a weak acid process), are much cheaper to mine and process than hard-rock deposits.

That’s why the market has got excited about AR3, knowing that the Red Tail and Yellow Tail deposits are likely to be the start of a bigger story as the geological setting for Koppamurra extends eastwards cross the Kanawinka Fault to the SA border, and across into Victoria.

It is in Victoria where excitement over the Koppamurra discovery is already rubbing off, with the Toronto-listed Lions Bay Capital (TSX-V:LBI) this week striking a farm-in deal with the privately held Savic over the likely extension of the rare earths clays into Savic’s Victorian tenements. The Savic tenements adjoin the Koppamurra tenement to the west and across the border in SA, and AR3’s ground to the north in Victoria.

Lions Bay might be listed in Canada but it really Melbourne through and through as it is led by John Byrne, the former financial journalist who has decades of experience in the mining investment space. That is reflected in Lions Bay also holding strategic stakes in the following ASX listed companies: Elementos ((ELT), Parkway (PWN), Kalina Power (KPO) and South Hartz Potash (SHP).

The deal with Savic – led by former stockbroker and oil and gas executive Rob Annells – prompted a 30% share price jump for Lions Bay to C11c a share, valuing the company at about $C15m, most of which is covered by the value of its investment portfolio.

Given the excitement around the rare earths in clay on the SA/Victoria border story, *Lions Capital is headed to the ASX.*

“It should be relatively straight forward given the strength of the company’s balance sheet and the fact that the majority of its assets are liquid investments in ASX listed public companies,’’ Byrne told the Canadian market.

Under its deal with Savic, Lions Bay has the right, on the exercise of a four-month evaluation option, to earn a 50% interest in the Savic areas (it originally took up the ground ahead of the AR3 discovery for the mineral sands potential) by spending $5m over three years.









						Barry FitzGerald: The rare earths State of Origin is on in the Murray Basin - here's the starting lineups - Stockhead
					

The Murray Basin which straddles the South Australia-Victoria border is laying down a challenge to China’s global dominance in rare earths.




					stockhead.com.au


----------



## peter2 (27 September 2021)

What! No comments on Friday's spike in many rare earth companies.
*AR3, ARU, KTA, HAS, NTU.*

Holding ARU, _to the moon baby_.

Edit: Will the other RE stocks play catch up next week.  *VML*?


----------



## barney (27 September 2021)

peter2 said:


> What! No comments on Friday's spike in many rare earth companies.    *AR3, ARU, KTA, HAS, NTU.*
> Holding ARU, _to the moon baby_.      Edit: Will the other RE stocks play catch up next week.  *VML*?




ARU is having yet another big day out today  🤑 (a picture of Peter 2 a few moments ago)

Most RE's up and going

Some speculation the shares coming out of escrow for VML will keep punters cautious in the short term, hence it is lagging the current push.


----------



## peter2 (27 September 2021)

Thanks @barney but your *VML* is a bit of a slug.


----------



## barney (27 September 2021)

peter2 said:


> Thanks @barney but your *VML* is a bit of a slug.




Tortoise/Slug and the Hare @peter2 

I mentioned in the VML thread. Half a billion escrow shares are possibly keeping punters cautious (makes perfect sense)

I doubt Management will be letting too many go just yet. Far too much potential for growth yet.


----------



## Sean K (27 September 2021)

Could probably add HYM Hyperion Metals to the rare earths list. Gone from 3c to over a buck in the past 2 years. Been following for some time trying to understand the field. Not sure if I really get it so been waiting for some price action to tell me where it was going. I thought the break up around mid Aug was going to be an entry point but have just sat back and watched. Seems to have found some support.


----------



## Sean K (27 September 2021)

Is anyone working on a spreadsheet with all these rare earths on them and the % that each company has discovered?

Looks like a good way to see whether these explorers have found anything of value. Or not.


----------



## barney (27 September 2021)

kennas said:


> Is anyone working on a spreadsheet with all these rare earths on them and the % that each company has discovered?




Never done a spreadsheet on the Resources - good idea though.   Time frame to production and production costs etc etc will obviously have a large bearing on perceived value short/longer term for traders.  

My simple view is to just look at the market caps - share price ratio, then see how much cash each has in the kitty.

A lot of the RE's have done well and raised some decent amounts of cash lately.

*VML* is the only one I hold, mainly because it looks to have the shortest and cheapest route to Production given their deal with ReeTEC

But their are plenty that have a great cash - market cap ratio


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 September 2021)

Critical Minerals Facility established by govt.

$2bill in loans over 10 years.

https://www.minister.industry.gov.au/minist...minerals-sector



> Australia has among the world's largest recoverable reserves of the  critical minerals used in advanced technologies, such as renewable  energy, aerospace, defence, automotive and electric vehicles in  particular, telecommunications and agritech.
> 
> Prime Minister Scott Morrison said the fund would effectively help  fill finance gaps in critical minerals resources *developments to get  them off the ground.*
> 
> _"The commercial dimensions of the critical minerals market mean it is a difficult place to get established. We want to ensure that  Australia's resources producers do get established to they can link up with others in our supply chains in a free and open Indo-Pacific"_, the  Prime Minister said.


----------



## waterbottle (30 September 2021)

Good suggestion RE: spreadsheet but I don't think that will give you the entire picture. 

Rare earths need to be processed before they're valuable so although a company may have a great mining plan with an enormous deposit, it doesn't necessarily mean they'll be profitable (having said that China is trying to secure mines overseas, so feedstock alone may be valuable) . Not sure how you'd capture this with metrics.


----------



## qldfrog (30 September 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Critical Minerals Facility established by govt.
> 
> $2bill in loans over 10 years.
> 
> https://www.minister.industry.gov.au/minist...minerals-sector



I thought great but tonight
and my ARU:-8%,LYC 0%,VML0%
and HAS -9%
the sector was not excited...
that is why when the asx goes up1.5%, your portfolio if you add silver is down..


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 October 2021)

China increases quotas









						China hikes 2021 rare earth quotas by 20% to record highs
					

China hiked its annual rare earth output quotas on Thursday by 20% year-on-year to their highest levels on record, as it seeks to ease tight supply for manufacturers.




					www.reuters.com
				




_....a response to demand or an attempt to control supply?_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 October 2021)

qldfrog said:


> the sector was not excited...



Critical Minerals Facility .... established by govt. ... _and maybe try to pick winners. Usually, the choices are not the best candidates, on past history_. _ Already got NAIF splashing the cash around, in related exercises. 

Also .... "_Australia's resources producers_"  ... I would prefer "Australian resources producers"_

$2bill in loans over 10 years. ... _that's $200M a year. Not a lot_


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 October 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Critical Minerals Facility .... established by govt. ... _and maybe try to pick winners. Usually, the choices are not the best candidates, on past history_. _ Already got NAIF splashing the cash around, in related exercises.
> 
> Also .... "_Australia's resources producers_"  ... I would prefer "Australian resources producers"_
> 
> $2bill in loans over 10 years. ... _that's $200M a year. Not a lot_



I would agree. 

Although, very little government money, if any contributed to the success of the internal combustion engine. 

It will keep the voters voting.

Imo alliances and agreements with states/entities in North America and Europe will determine RE companies' prices in Australia.

gg


----------



## Sean K (6 October 2021)

How's this compare to other deposits, so far?


----------



## waterbottle (6 October 2021)

Not


kennas said:


> How's this compare to other deposits, so far?
> 
> View attachment 131108



Not sure why they're reporting 'total heavy minerals'.... Seem to be hiding the fact that only 2% is rare earths I. E. 8.6Mt which is small compared to 90Mt at Nechalacho


----------



## Sean K (6 October 2021)

waterbottle said:


> Not
> 
> Not sure why they're reporting 'total heavy minerals'.... Seem to be hiding the fact that only 2% is rare earths I. E. 8.6Mt which is small compared to 90Mt at Nechalacho




THM is different to TREO, isn't it? They're reporting REE as part of the THM assemblage. Maybe a difficult comparison. HYM is Titanium minerals (rutile, ilmenite) and Zircon along with REE.


----------



## Sean K (14 February 2022)

What are these grades like for TREO and the scale of the project?


----------



## barney (14 February 2022)

Sean K said:


> What are these grades like for TREO and the scale of the project?




Certainly some tidy grades there.  Currently 18 m/t @ 1.15% TREO   New drilling grades show an increase in their baseline grade

I always refer grades back to VML as that's the only RE stock I own.  Their Upper Tardiff Zone is +90 m/t @ 1.46% TREO (last year's numbers)

Rare-X has about 1/4 the Market Cap of VML  Definitely some positives to consider.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 November 2022)

for a general view on Rare Earths,  i found this content to be of use, and remarkably free of selective bias:

What I learned from the ANU Rare Earth Conference (REECON)​_ by    Kingsley Jones  of Jevons Global

For [Jones], as an investor, there were three key takeaways:_

_The variety and scale of Australian REE mineralization is much larger than .. expected_
_Mining firms at all stages from exploration to production are innovating rapidly_
_Australian geoscience is world class in this area and actively learning from real projects_
_There remain many issues that need to be solved to build this industry:_

_Offtake agreements remain a challenge with China remaining the dominant buyer_
_Debt finance from government has stepped up but equity finance is still an obstacle_
_Rare earth deposits are complex and skills in mineralogy, petrology and processing are key_

I tried to find the original, (but not too much effort) so the link is from LiveWire Markets and found here:








						What I learnt from the ANU Rare Earth Conference (REECON)
					

This is a busy time of year for me. There is the Australian reporting season, the US third quarter reporting season, and the conference season. Last week was especially hectic for me with the annual IMARC Mines and Money Conference in Sydney, and new kid of the block for...




					www.livewiremarkets.com
				




The ANU Conference can be found  here:








						Rare Earth Conference | ANU Research School of Earth Sciences
					

Australia is a global mineral supplier powerhouse, and is positioned to be a major producer of rare earth elements needed to drive the green energy transition across the 21st Century and beyond. There are significant challenges to overcome including improving exploration targeting to discover...




					earthsciences.anu.edu.au


----------

